# Stay Alive! The PHX Version.



## Dynamic™

Yes, this is everywere, now it is here! Heres how it works, Check it out, it's really simple and fun:

Every player starts off with 10 points, the rule is to add (+) or subract (-) one point for two players of your choice. You can only add (+) to one player and subtract (-) from one player at a time.

All I ask is that you put the running total next to the player name. It's easier to see the score that way. (Exaple. Nash 11, nash 12, Nash 11, etc). Once a player has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. If you would like you can state your reason as to why you voted the way you did.

You simply copy and paste the list from the poster above you. In the end if the thread last long enough there should only be one player left. 

Put a subtract sign in () and a addition sign for the player that you altered.
(-) (+)

There are 15 players, so the total should add up to 150 no matter what.

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
10 Raja Bell 
10 Pat Burke 
10 Boris Diaw 
10 Eddie House 
10 James Jones 
10 Shawn Marion 
10 Sean Marks 
10 Steve Nash 
10 Eric Piatkowski 
10 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas 
10 Dijon Thompson


----------



## Dynamic™

Doesn't make sense?
I'll start for you guys.
10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
10 Raja Bell 
10 Pat Burke 
10 Boris Diaw 
10 Eddie House 
10 James Jones 
10 Shawn Marion 
10 Sean Marks 
*11 Steve Nash (+) * 
*9 Eric Piatkowski (-) * 
10 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas 
10 Dijon Thompson


----------



## Shady*

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
10 Raja Bell
10 Pat Burke
10 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
10 Shawn Marion
10 Sean Marks
11 Steve Nash*
8 Eric Piatkowski (-)**
11 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
10 Kurt Thomas
10 Dijon Thompson


----------



## Preacher

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
*11 Raja Bell (+1)*
10 Pat Burke
10 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
10 Shawn Marion
*9 Sean Marks (-1)*
11 Steve Nash
8 Eric Piatkowski 
11 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
10 Dijon Thompson


----------



## Dynamic™

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
11 Raja Bell 
10 Pat Burke
10 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
10 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks 
*12 Steve Nash* (+)
*7 Eric Piatkowski* (-)
11 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
10 Dijon Thompson


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
12 Raja Bell (+)
10 Pat Burke
10 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
10 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks 
12 Steve Nash
7 Eric Piatkowski 
11 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
9 Dijon Thompson (-) (I mean, come on...the guy ain't even on the team anymore...)


----------



## nffl

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
12 Raja Bell
10 Pat Burke
10 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
11 Shawn Marion (+)
9 Sean Marks
12 Steve Nash
7 Eric Piatkowski
11 Amare Stoudemire
10 Kurt Thomas
8 Dijon Thompson (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
12 Raja Bell
10 Pat Burke
10 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
11 Shawn Marion 
9 Sean Marks
12 Steve Nash
7 Eric Piatkowski
*12 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
10 Kurt Thomas
*7 Dijon Thompson (-)*


----------



## Pain5155

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
12 Raja Bell
9 Pat Burke (-)
10 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
11 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
12 Steve Nash
7 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire (+)
10 Kurt Thomas
7 Dijon Thompson


----------



## Seuss

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
12 Raja Bell
9 Pat Burke 
10 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
11 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
13 Steve Nash (+)
7 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
6 Dijon Thompson (-)


----------



## Tiz

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
12 Raja Bell
9 Pat Burke 
*11 Boris Diaw (+)*
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
11 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
13 Steve Nash 
7 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
*5 Dijon Thompson (-)*


----------



## Seuss

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
12 Raja Bell
9 Pat Burke 
11 Boris Diaw 
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
*12 Shawn Marion (+)*
9 Sean Marks
13 Steve Nash 
7 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
*4 Dijon Thompson (-)*


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
*13 Raja Bell (+)*
9 Pat Burke 
11 Boris Diaw 
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
12 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
13 Steve Nash 
7 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
*3 Dijon Thompson (-)*


----------



## ChristopherJ

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell 
9 Pat Burke 
11 Boris Diaw 
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
12 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
*14 Steve Nash (+)*
7 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
*2 Dijon Thompson (-)*


----------



## Tiz

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell 
9 Pat Burke 
*12 Boris Diaw (+)*
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
12 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
14 Steve Nash
*6 Eric Piatkowski (-)*
13 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
2 Dijon Thompson


----------



## Dynamic™

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell 
9 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw (+)
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
12 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
*15 Steve Nash (+)*
6 Eric Piatkowski 
13 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas
*1 Dijon Thompson* (-)


----------



## WildByNature

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
10 Raja Bell 
10 Pat Burke 
10 Boris Diaw +
10 Eddie House 
10 James Jones 
10 Shawn Marion 
10 Sean Marks 
10 Steve Nash 
10 Eric Piatkowski 
10 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas 
10 Dijon Thompson -


----------



## Dynamic™

WildByNature said:


> 10 Marcus Banks
> 10 Leandro Barbosa
> 10 Raja Bell
> 10 Pat Burke
> 10 Boris Diaw +
> 10 Eddie House
> 10 James Jones
> 10 Shawn Marion
> 10 Sean Marks
> 10 Steve Nash
> 10 Eric Piatkowski
> 10 Amare Stoudemire
> 10 Kurt Thomas
> 10 Dijon Thompson -


Please read rules, you were suppose to Copy and Paste the previouse one and edit it. Please edit your post.


----------



## Seuss

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell 
9 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw 
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion (+)
9 Sean Marks
15 Steve Nash 
6 Eric Piatkowski 
13 Amare Stoudemire 
10 Kurt Thomas


Dijon is eliminated...........


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell 
9 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw 
9 Eddie House (-)
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion 
9 Sean Marks
15 Steve Nash 
6 Eric Piatkowski 
13 Amare Stoudemire 
11 Kurt Thomas (+)


----------



## Ezmo

*11 Marcus Banks (+)*
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell
*8 Pat Burke (-)*
12 Boris Diaw
9 Eddie House
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
15 Steve Nash
6 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire
11 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dynamic™

11 Marcus Banks 
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell
7 Pat Burke (-)
12 Boris Diaw
9 Eddie House
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
16 Steve Nash (+)
6 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire
11 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Shady*

11 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell*
6 Pat Burke (-)*
12 Boris Diaw
9 Eddie House
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks*
17 Steve Nash (+)*
6 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire
11 Kurt Thomas


----------



## nffl

10 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell (+)
9 Pat Burke
12 Boris Diaw
10 Eddie House
10 James Jones
12 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
14 Steve Nash
6 Eric Piatkowski
13 Amare Stoudemire
10 Kurt Thomas
1 Dijon Thompson (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

somejewishdude said:


> 10 Marcus Banks
> 10 Leandro Barbosa
> 14 Raja Bell (+)
> 9 Pat Burke
> 12 Boris Diaw
> 10 Eddie House
> 10 James Jones
> 12 Shawn Marion
> 9 Sean Marks
> 14 Steve Nash
> 6 Eric Piatkowski
> 13 Amare Stoudemire
> 10 Kurt Thomas
> 1 Dijon Thompson (-)


You messed up, 
11 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
13 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw
9 Eddie House
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion
9 Sean Marks
*18 Steve Nash* (+)
*5 Eric Piatkowski* (-)
13 Amare Stoudemire
11 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Preacher

11 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
*14 Raja Bell (+1)*
6 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw
9 Eddie House
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion
*8 Sean Marks (-1)*
18 Steve Nash 
5 Eric Piatkowski 
13 Amare Stoudemire
11 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

11 Marcus Banks
10 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw
*8 Eddie House (-)*
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash 
5 Eric Piatkowski 
13 Amare Stoudemire
*12 Kurt Thomas (+)*


----------



## Tiz

11 Marcus Banks
*11 Leandro Barbosa (+)* just for resigning
14 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
13 Shawn Marion
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash 
*4 Eric Piatkowski (-)*
13 Amare Stoudemire
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dynamic™

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa 
14 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
*14 Shawn Marion* (+)
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash 
*3 Eric Piatkowski* (-)
13 Amare Stoudemire
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## nffl

My bad I didn't see it went on to the next page.

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
15 Shawn Marion (+)
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
2 Eric Piatkowski (-)
13 Amare Stoudemire
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell
*5 Pat Burke (-)*
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
15 Shawn Marion 
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
2 Eric Piatkowski 
13 Amare Stoudemire
*13 Kurt Thomas (+)*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell
*4 Pat Burke (-)*
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
15 Shawn Marion 
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
2 Eric Piatkowski 
*14 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
13 Kurt Thomas 

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson,


----------



## Tiz

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell
4 Pat Burke
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
*16 Shawn Marion (+) *
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
*1 Eric Piatkowski (-)*
14 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas 

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson,


----------



## nffl

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell
4 Pat Burke
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
16 Shawn Marion
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas (+)

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski (-)


----------



## qross1fan

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell
4 Pat Burke
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House 
10 James Jones*
17 Shawn Marion [+]*
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash*
13 Amare Stoudemire [-]*
13 Kurt Thomas 

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
14 Raja Bell
*3 Pat Burke (-)*
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House 
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
8 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
*14 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
13 Kurt Thomas 

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## WildByNature

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell (+)
3 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House 
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks (-)
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas 

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## Dynamic™

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell 
*3 Pat Burke (-)*
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House 
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks 
*18 Steve Nash (+)*
14 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## nffl

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
2 Pat Burke (-)
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas (+)


----------



## Tiz

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
*3 Pat Burke (+)*
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones 
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
*13 Kurt Thomas (-)*

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## Shady*

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell*
4 Pat Burke (+)*
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire*
12 Kurt Thomas (-)*

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## qross1fan

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
*5 Pat Burke [+]*
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
*13 Amare Stoudemire [-]
*12 Kurt Thomas 

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## Dynamic™

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
5 Pat Burke 
12 Boris Diaw
8 Eddie House
10 James Jones
*17 Shawn Marion (+)*
*7 Sean Marks (-)*
18 Steve Nash
13 Amare Stoudemire 
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
*6 Pat Burke (+)*
12 Boris Diaw
*7 Eddie House (-)*
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
13 Amare Stoudemire 
12 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

11 Marcus Banks
11 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
12 Boris Diaw
*6 Eddie House (-)*
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
13 Amare Stoudemire 
*13 Kurt Thomas (+)*

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## Preacher

11 Marcus Banks
*12 Leandro Barbosa (+1)*
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
12 Boris Diaw
6 Eddie House 
*9 James Jones (-1)*
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
13 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas 

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## WildByNature

11 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa 
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
12 Boris Diaw
5 Eddie House (-1)
9 James Jones 
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
13 Amare Stoudemire 
14 Kurt Thomas (+1)

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## Tiz

11 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa 
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
*13 Boris Diaw (+)
4 Eddie House (-1)*
9 James Jones 
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
13 Amare Stoudemire 
14 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## Dynamic™

11 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa 
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
13 Boris Diaw 
*3 Eddie House (-)*
9 James Jones 
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
*14 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## nffl

11 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke (-)
14 Boris Diaw (+)
3 Eddie House
9 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

11 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
14 Boris Diaw
*2 Eddie House (-)
10 James Jones (+)*
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

11 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
14 Boris Diaw
*1 Eddie House (-)*
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
*15 Kurt Thomas (+)*

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski


----------



## Ezmo

*12 Marcus Banks (+)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
14 Boris Diaw
*0 Eddie House (-)*
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
7 Sean Marks
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Shady*

*13 Marcus Banks (+)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
14 Boris Diaw
10 James Jones
17 Shawn Marion
*6 Sean Marks (-)*
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dynamic™

13 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
14 Boris Diaw
10 James Jones
*18 Shawn Marion (+)*
*5 Sean Marks (-)*
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Shady*

13 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
*7 Pat Burke (+)*
14 Boris Diaw
10 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
*4 Sean Marks (-)*
18 Steve Nash
14 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## SunsRock31

13 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
*6* Pat Burke (-)
14 Boris Diaw
10 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
4 Sean Marks 
18 Steve Nash
*15* Amare Stoudemire (+)
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

*12 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
6 Pat Burke
14 Boris Diaw
*11 James Jones (+)*
18 Shawn Marion
4 Sean Marks 
18 Steve Nash
15 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House


----------



## WildByNature

12 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
15 Raja Bell
5 Pat Burke (-)
15 Boris Diaw (+)
11 James Jones 
18 Shawn Marion
4 Sean Marks 
18 Steve Nash
15 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House


----------



## BootyKing

12 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell (+)
5 Pat Burke 
15 Boris Diaw 
11 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
3 Sean Marks (-)
18 Steve Nash 
15 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House


----------



## Dynamic™

12 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell 
5 Pat Burke 
15 Boris Diaw 
11 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
*2 Sean Marks (-)*
*19 Steve Nash (+)*
15 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## qross1fan

12 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
4 Pat Burke *[-]*
15 Boris Diaw
11 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
3 Sean Marks *[+]*
19 Steve Nash 
15 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Ezmo

*13 Marcus Banks (+) *
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
4 Pat Burke
15 Boris Diaw
11 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
*2 Sean Marks (-) *
19 Steve Nash
15 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## nffl

13 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
3 Pat Burke (-)
15 Boris Diaw
11 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
2 Sean Marks
20 Steve Nash (+)
15 Amare Stoudemire
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

*12 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
3 Pat Burke
15 Boris Diaw
11 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
2 Sean Marks
20 Steve Nash
*16 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
15 Kurt Thomas


Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House


----------



## Seuss

12 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
2 Pat Burke -
16 Boris Diaw +
11 James Jones
18 Shawn Marion
2 Sean Marks
20 Steve Nash
16 Amare Stoudemire 
15 Kurt Thomas


Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House[/QUOTE]


----------



## WildByNature

12 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
2 Pat Burke 
16 Boris Diaw 
12 James Jones (+)
18 Shawn Marion
1 Sean Marks (-)
20 Steve Nash
16 Amare Stoudemire 
15 Kurt Thomas


Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House


----------



## Dynamic™

Good-bye Sean Marks.
12 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
2 Pat Burke 
16 Boris Diaw 
12 James Jones 
18 Shawn Marion 
21 Steve Nash (+)
16 Amare Stoudemire 
15 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

12 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
2 Pat Burke 
16 Boris Diaw 
12 James Jones 
*19 Shawn Marion (+)*
21 Steve Nash
16 Amare Stoudemire 
*14 Kurt Thomas (-)*

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House & Sean Marks


----------



## Dynamic™

12 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
16 Raja Bell
*1 Pat Burke  (-)*
16 Boris Diaw 
12 James Jones 
19 Shawn Marion 
*22 Steve Nash (+)*
16 Amare Stoudemire 
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## nffl

12 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
17 Raja Bell (+)
16 Boris Diaw
12 James Jones
19 Shawn Marion
22 Steve Nash
16 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas

Pat Burke eliminated


----------



## Spurs™

11 Marcus Banks (-)
12 Leandro Barbosa
17 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw
12 James Jones
19 Shawn Marion
22 Steve Nash
17 Amare Stoudemire (+)
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Ezmo

11 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
17 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw 
*11 James Jones (-)*
19 Shawn Marion
22 Steve Nash
*18 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## WildByNature

11 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
17 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw 
11 James Jones 
20 Shawn Marion (+)
22 Steve Nash
18 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

11 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
17 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw 
*10 James Jones (-) * 
20 Shawn Marion 
*23 Steve Nash (+)*
18 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

*10 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
17 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw 
10 James Jones
*21 Shawn Marion (+)*
23 Steve Nash
18 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House, Sean Marks & Pat Burke


----------



## Shady*

*9 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
*18 Raja Bell (+)*
16 Boris Diaw 
10 James Jones
21 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash
18 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House, Sean Marks & Pat Burke


----------



## Dynamic™

9 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw 
*9 James Jones (-)*
*21 Shawn Marion (+)*
23 Steve Nash
18 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Spurs™

9 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw 
8 James Jones (-)
21 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
18 Amare Stoudemire (+) 
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dynamic™

9 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw 
*7 James Jones (-)*
21 Shawn Marion 
*23 Steve Nash (+)*
18 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

*8 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw 
7 James Jones 
*22 Shawn Marion (+)*
23 Steve Nash 
18 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House, Sean Marks & Pat Burke


----------



## Seuss

7 Marcus Banks (-)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw 
7 James Jones 
22 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash 
20 Amare Stoudemire (+)
13 Kurt Thomas 

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House, Sean Marks & Pat Burke[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spurs™

6 Marcus Banks (-)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw 
7 James Jones 
22 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash 
21 Amare Stoudemire (+)
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dynamic™

*5 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw 
7 James Jones 
22 Shawn Marion 
*24 Steve Nash (+)*
21 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## WildByNature

6 Marcus Banks (+)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell 
16 Boris Diaw 
6 James Jones (-)
22 Shawn Marion 
24 Steve Nash 
21 Amare Stoudemire 
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ¹²³

6 Marcus Banks
13 Leandro Barbosa (+)
18 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw
6 James Jones 
22 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash (-)
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Ezmo

7 Marcus Banks (+)
13 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw
5 James Jones (-)
22 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## nffl

7 Marcus Banks
13 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw
4 James Jones (-)
22 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas (+)


----------



## Tiz

7 Marcus Banks
*12 Leandro Barbosa (-)*
18 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw
4 James Jones 
*23 Shawn Marion (+)*
23 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw
4 James Jones 
*24 Shawn Marion (+)
22 Steve Nash (-)*
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dynamic™

7 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw
*3 James Jones (-)*
24 Shawn Marion 
*23 Steve Nash (+)*
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Wade2Bosh

6 Marcus Banks (-)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw
4 James Jones (+)
24 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash 
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Saint Baller

5 Marcus Banks (-)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
16 Boris Diaw
4 James Jones 
24 Shawn Marion
24 Steve Nash (+)
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## WildByNature

5 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
17 Boris Diaw (+)
3 James Jones (-)
24 Shawn Marion
24 Steve Nash 
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

5 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
17 Boris Diaw 
3 James Jones 
*25 Shawn Marion (+)
23 Steve Nash (-)*
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## jamesblair23

5 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 *Boris Diaw (+)*
3 James Jones 
25 Shawn Marion (+)
22 *Steve Nash (-)*
21 Amare Stoudemire
14 Kurt Thomas


----------



## jamesblair23

sorry, no plus on the matrix. just diaw.


----------



## Pacers Fan

5 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
4 James Jones (+)
25 Shawn Marion
22 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

5 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
*3 James Jones (-)*
25 Shawn Marion
*23 Steve Nash (+)*
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Ezmo

6 Marcus Banks (+)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
2 James Jones (-)
25 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

*5 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
2 James Jones 
*26 Shawn Marion (+)*
23 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Pacers Fan

6 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
3 James Jones (+)
25 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
12 Kurt Thomas (-)


----------



## nffl

6 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
2 James Jones (-)
25 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

6 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
2 James Jones
*26 Shawn Marion (+)
22 Steve Nash (-)*
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Shady*

6 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
2 James Jones*
27 Shawn Marion (+)
21 Steve Nash (-)*
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Jammin

6 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
1 James Jones (-)
27 Shawn Marion
22 Steve Nash (+)
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas


----------



## nffl

6 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
27 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash (+)
21 Amare Stoudemire
13 Kurt Thomas

James Jones eliminated.


----------



## Tiz

5 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
*19 Boris Diaw (+)*
27 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash 
21 Amare Stoudemire
*12 Kurt Thomas (-)*

Note: I corrected Marcus Banks who should have been at 5 after my post on 08-16-2006 @ 09:09 PM.


----------



## ¹²³

5 Marcus Banks
*13 Leandro Barbosa (+)*
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw 
27 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash
*20 Amare Stoudemire (-)*
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dynamic™

*5 Marcus Banks (-)*
13 Leandro Barbosa 
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw 
27 Shawn Marion
*23 Steve Nash (+)*
20 Amare Stoudemire 
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## WildByNature

5 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa (-)
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw 
27 Shawn Marion
24 Steve Nash (+)
20 Amare Stoudemire 
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Seuss

4 Marcus Banks (-)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw 
27 Shawn Marion
25 Steve Nash (+)
20 Amare Stoudemire 
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dynamic™

*3 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw 
27 Shawn Marion
*26 Steve Nash (+)*
20 Amare Stoudemire 
12 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

3 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw 
27 Shawn Marion
26 Steve Nash 
*21 Amare Stoudemire (+)
11 Kurt Thomas (-)*

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House, Sean Marks, Pat Burke & James Jones


----------



## qross1fan

3 Marcus Banks
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw
28 Shawn Marion (+)
26 Steve Nash
20 Amare Stoudemire (-)
11 Kurt Thomas

Players eliminated: Dijon Thompson, Eric Piatkowski , Eddie House, Sean Marks, Pat Burke & James Jones


----------



## nffl

2 Marcus Banks (-)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw
28 Shawn Marion
27 Steve Nash (+)
20 Amare Stoudemire
11 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ChristopherJ

*1 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw
28 Shawn Marion
*28 Steve Nash (+)*
20 Amare Stoudemire
11 Kurt Thomas[/QUOTE]

Has is Nash not winning this! Booo.


----------



## qross1fan

2 Marcus Banks (+)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw
28 Shawn Marion
28 Steve Nash 
19 Amare Stoudemire (-)
11 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw
*29 Shawn Marion (+)
27 Steve Nash (-)*
19 Amare Stoudemire 
11 Kurt Thomas


----------



## WildByNature

2 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw
29 Shawn Marion 
27 Steve Nash 
20 Amare Stoudemire (+)
10 Kurt Thomas (-)


----------



## qross1fan

3 Marcus Banks (+)
12 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
19 Boris Diaw
29 Shawn Marion 
27 Steve Nash
19 Amare Stoudemire (-)
10 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

3 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa 
18 Raja Bell
*20 Boris Diaw (+)*
29 Shawn Marion 
27 Steve Nash
19 Amare Stoudemire 
*9 Kurt Thomas (-)*


----------



## Dynamic™

3 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa 
18 Raja Bell
20 Boris Diaw 
29 Shawn Marion 
*27 Steve Nash (+)*
19 Amare Stoudemire 
*8 Kurt Thomas (-)*


----------



## Zuca

*4 Marcus Banks (+)*
12 Leandro Barbosa 
18 Raja Bell
20 Boris Diaw 
29 Shawn Marion 
27 Steve Nash
19 Amare Stoudemire 
*7 Kurt Thomas (-)*


----------



## Seuss

*3 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa 
18 Raja Bell
20 Boris Diaw 
29 Shawn Marion 
*28 Steve Nash (+)*
19 Amare Stoudemire 
7 Kurt Thomas 

Marcus hasn't even played for the Suns. Lets get rid of him please.


----------



## Shady*

*2 Marcus Banks (-)*
12 Leandro Barbosa
*19 Raja Bell (+)*
20 Boris Diaw
29 Shawn Marion
28 Steve Nash
19 Amare Stoudemire
7 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa
19 Raja Bell 
20 Boris Diaw
*30 Shawn Marion (+)
27 Steve Nash (-)*
19 Amare Stoudemire
7 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ¹²³

2 Marcus Banks
*13 Leandro Barbosa (+)*
*18 Raja Bell (-)*
20 Boris Diaw
30 Shawn Marion 
27 Steve Nash 
19 Amare Stoudemire
7 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 Marcus Banks
13 Leandro Barbosa 
18 Raja Bell 
20 Boris Diaw
*31 Shawn Marion (+)
26 Steve Nash (-)*
19 Amare Stoudemire
7 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Ezmo

*3 Marcus Banks (+)*
13 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
20 Boris Diaw
31 Shawn Marion
26 Steve Nash
19 Amare Stoudemire
*6 Kurt Thomas (-)*


----------



## WildByNature

3 Marcus Banks 
13 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
21 Boris Diaw (+)
31 Shawn Marion
26 Steve Nash
19 Amare Stoudemire
5 Kurt Thomas (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 Marcus Banks 
13 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
21 Boris Diaw 
*32 Shawn Marion (+)
25 Steve Nash (-)*
19 Amare Stoudemire
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

*2 Marcus Banks (-)*
13 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
21 Boris Diaw 
32 Shawn Marion 
25 Steve Nash 
*20 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 Marcus Banks 
13 Leandro Barbosa
18 Raja Bell
21 Boris Diaw 
*33 Shawn Marion (+)
24 Steve Nash (-)*
20 Amare Stoudemire 
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## WildByNature

2 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa (-)
19 Raja Bell (+)
21 Boris Diaw 
33 Shawn Marion 
24 Steve Nash 
20 Amare Stoudemire 
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 Marcus Banks 
12 Leandro Barbosa 
19 Raja Bell 
21 Boris Diaw 
*34 Shawn Marion (+)
23 Steve Nash (-)*
20 Amare Stoudemire 
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## bruindre

*1 Marcus Banks * (-)
12 Leandro Barbosa 
*20 Raja Bell* (+)
21 Boris Diaw 
34 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash 
20 Amare Stoudemire 
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Tiz

12 Leandro Barbosa 
20 Raja Bell 
21 Boris Diaw 
34 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash 
*21 Amare Stoudemire (+)*
5 Kurt Thomas

Marcus Banks has been eliminated


----------



## bruindre

*11 Leandro Barbosa* (-)
*21 Raja Bell * (+)
21 Boris Diaw 
34 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash 
21 Amare Stoudemire 
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## Shady*

11 Leandro Barbosa
*22 Raja Bell (+)*
21 Boris Diaw*
33 Shawn Marion (-)*
23 Steve Nash
21 Amare Stoudemire
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## WildByNature

10 Leandro Barbosa (-)
22 Raja Bell 
21 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
22 Amare Stoudemire (+)
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## crazyfan

*11 Leandro Barbosa (+)*
22 Raja Bell 
21 Boris Diaw
*32 Shawn Marion(-)* 
23 Steve Nash
22 Amare Stoudemire 
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## bruindre

*10 Leandro Barbosa* (-)
*23 Raja Bell* (+) 
21 Boris Diaw
32 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
22 Amare Stoudemire 
5 Kurt Thomas


----------



## WildByNature

10 Leandro Barbosa 
23 Raja Bell 
22 Boris Diaw (+) 
32 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
22 Amare Stoudemire 
4 Kurt Thomas (-)


----------



## bruindre

10 Leandro Barbosa 
23 Raja Bell 
22 Boris Diaw 
32 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
*23 Amare Stoudemire* (+)
*3 Kurt Thomas* (-)


----------



## bruindre

10 Leandro Barbosa 
23 Raja Bell 
22 Boris Diaw 
32 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
*24 Amare Stoudemire* (+)
*2 Kurt Thomas* (-)


----------



## bruindre

10 Leandro Barbosa 
23 Raja Bell 
22 Boris Diaw 
32 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
*25 Amare Stoudemire* (+)
*1 Kurt Thomas* (-)


----------



## bruindre

10 Leandro Barbosa 
23 Raja Bell 
22 Boris Diaw 
32 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
*26 Amare Stoudemire* (+)
*0 Kurt Thomas* (-)

adios, Kurt


----------



## Tiz

10 Leandro Barbosa 
*22 Raja Bell (-)*
22 Boris Diaw 
32 Shawn Marion 
23 Steve Nash
*27 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## nffl

9 Leandro Barbosa (-)
22 Raja Bell
23 Boris Diaw (+)
32 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash
27 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

*8 Leandro Barbosa (-)* 
22 Raja Bell
23 Boris Diaw 
32 Shawn Marion
*24 Steve Nash (+)*
27 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

8 Leandro Barbosa 
21 Raja Bell (-) 
24 Boris Diaw (+)
32 Shawn Marion
24 Steve Nash 
27 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## ¹²³

*9 Leandro Barbosa (+)*
*20 Raja Bell (-) * 
24 Boris Diaw 
32 Shawn Marion
24 Steve Nash 
27 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

9 Leandro Barbosa 
20 Raja Bell 
*23 Boris Diaw (-) *
32 Shawn Marion
24 Steve Nash 
*28 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

9 Leandro Barbosa
20 Raja Bell
23 Boris Diaw 
*33 Shawn Marion (+)
23 Steve Nash (-)*
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Seuss

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 9 Leandro Barbosa
> 20 Raja Bell
> 23 Boris Diaw
> *33 Shawn Marion (+)
> 23 Steve Nash (-)*
> 28 Amare Stoudemire



We all know you hate Nash. Wanna vote for somebody else?


----------



## Jammin

8 Leandro Barbosa (-)
20 Raja Bell
23 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion
23 Steve Nash (+)
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*7 Leandro Barbosa (-)*
20 Raja Bell
23 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion
*24 Steve Nash (+)*
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## bruindre

*6 Leandro Barbosa * (-)
20 Raja Bell
23 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion
24 Steve Nash 
*29 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## WildByNature

6 Leandro Barbosa 
19 Raja Bell (-)
24 Boris Diaw (+)
33 Shawn Marion
24 Steve Nash 
29 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 9 Leandro Barbosa
> 20 Raja Bell
> 23 Boris Diaw
> *33 Shawn Marion (+)
> 23 Steve Nash (-)*
> 28 Amare Stoudemire


Not cool.
*5 Leandro Barbosa (-)*
19 Raja Bell 
24 Boris Diaw 
33 Shawn Marion
*25 Steve Nash (+)*
29 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## qross1fan

6 Leandro Barbosa (+)
19 Raja Bell
24 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion
25 Steve Nash
28 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## bruindre

*5 Leandro Barbosa* (-)
*20 Raja Bell * (+)
24 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion
25 Steve Nash
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*4 Leandro Barbosa (-)*
20 Raja Bell
24 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion
*26 Steve Nash (+)*
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Seuss

*3 Leandro Barbosa (-)*
20 Raja Bell
*25 Boris Diaw (+)*
33 Shawn Marion
26 Steve Nash 
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## bruindre

*2 Leandro Barbosa * (-)
*21 Raja Bell * (+)
25 Boris Diaw 
33 Shawn Marion
26 Steve Nash 
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*1 Leandro Barbosa (-)*
21 Raja Bell 
25 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion
*27 Steve Nash (+)*
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

21 Raja Bell 
25 Boris Diaw
33 Shawn Marion
*28 Steve Nash (+)*
28 Amare Stoudemire

*0 Leandro Barbosa (-) OUT*


----------



## WildByNature

20 Raja Bell (-)
26 Boris Diaw (+)
33 Shawn Marion
28 Steve Nash 
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

*19 Raja Bell (-)*
26 Boris Diaw 
*34 Shawn Marion (+)*
28 Steve Nash 
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*18 Raja Bell (-)*
26 Boris Diaw
34 Shawn Marion 
*29 Steve Nash (+)*
28 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

17 Raja Bell (-)
26 Boris Diaw
34 Shawn Marion 
29 Steve Nash 
29 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

16 Raja Bell (-)
26 Boris Diaw
34 Shawn Marion 
29 Steve Nash 
30 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## bruindre

16 Raja Bell 
*25 Boris Diaw * (-)
34 Shawn Marion 
29 Steve Nash 
*31 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## WildByNature

15 Raja Bell (-)
25 Boris Diaw 
34 Shawn Marion 
30 Steve Nash (+)
31 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## qross1fan

15 Raja Bell 
25 Boris Diaw
35 Shawn Marion (+)
30 Steve Nash
32 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

*14 Raja Bell (-)*
25 Boris Diaw
35 Shawn Marion 
*31 Steve Nash (+)*
32 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

14 Raja Bell 
24 Boris Diaw (-)
35 Shawn Marion 
31 Steve Nash 
33 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## bruindre

14 Raja Bell 
*23 Boris Diaw* (-)
35 Shawn Marion 
31 Steve Nash 
*34 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

*13 Raja Bel (-)*
23 Boris Diaw 
35 Shawn Marion 
*32 Steve Nash (+)* 
34 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

12 Raja Bel (-)
23 Boris Diaw 
35 Shawn Marion 
32 Steve Nash 
35 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Saint Baller

*11 Raja Bel (-)*
23 Boris Diaw
35 Shawn Marion
*33 Steve Nash (+)*
35 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

*10 Raja Bel (-)*
23 Boris Diaw
35 Shawn Marion
*34 Steve Nash (+)*
35 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## bruindre

10 Raja Bell 
*22 Boris Diaw * (-)
35 Shawn Marion
34 Steve Nash 
*36 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## WildByNature

9 Raja Bell (-)
22 Boris Diaw 
35 Shawn Marion
35 Steve Nash (+)
36 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

8 Raja Bell (-)
22 Boris Diaw 
35 Shawn Marion
35 Steve Nash 
37 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

*9 Raja Bell (+)
21 Boris Diaw (-)*
35 Shawn Marion 
35 Steve Nash 
37 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

9 Raja Bell 
20 Boris Diaw (-)
35 Shawn Marion 
35 Steve Nash 
38 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Shady*

9 Raja Bell 
*19 Boris Diaw (-)*
35 Shawn Marion 
35 Steve Nash 
*39 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## Saint Baller

*8 Raja Bell (-)*
19 Boris Diaw 
35 Shawn Marion
*36 Steve Nash (+)*
39 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## qross1fan

8 Raja Bell 
18 Boris Diaw (-)
35 Shawn Marion
36 Steve Nash 
38 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

*7 Raja Bell (-)*
18 Boris Diaw 
35 Shawn Marion
37 Steve Nash (+)
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Free Arsenal

6 Raja Bell (-)
18 Boris Diaw
35 Shawn Marion
38 Steve Nash (+)
38 Amare Stoudemire

Come on now, Raja Ended the Clippers season with that game 5 shot :curse: 

Well, how is steve Nash not better than Stoudemire?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

6 Raja Bell 
18 Boris Diaw
*36 Shawn Marion (+)
37 Steve Nash (-)*
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

6 Raja Bell 
18 Boris Diaw
37 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash (-)
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

6 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
*36 Shawn Marion (-)
37 Steve Nash (+)*
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## qross1fan

5 Raja Bell (-) 
18 Boris Diaw
37 Shawn Marion (+)
37 Steve Nash 
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

Hey qross1fan, I think you got it wrong...


----------



## qross1fan

Saint Baller said:


> Hey qross1fan, I think you got it wrong...


Yes I do haah


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*4 Raja Bell (-) * 
18 Boris Diaw
37 Shawn Marion 
37 Steve Nash 
*39 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## WildByNature

4 Raja Bell 
18 Boris Diaw
36 Shawn Marion (-) 
38 Steve Nash (+)
39 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## qross1fan

4 Raja Bell
18 Boris Diaw
36 Shawn Marion 
39 Steve Nash (+)
38 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## bruindre

4 Raja Bell
*17 Boris Diaw* (-)
36 Shawn Marion 
39 Steve Nash 
*39 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## WildByNature

3 Raja Bell (-)
17 Boris Diaw 
37 Shawn Marion (+)
39 Steve Nash 
39 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 Raja Bell (-)
17 Boris Diaw 
38 Shawn Marion (+)
39 Steve Nash 
39 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

*3 Raja Bell (+)*
17 Boris Diaw 
38 Shawn Marion 
39 Steve Nash 
*38 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*4 Raja Bell * (+)
*16 Boris Diaw * (-)
38 Shawn Marion 
39 Steve Nash 
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

4 Raja Bell 
15 Boris Diaw (-)
39 Shawn Marion (+)
39 Steve Nash 
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

*3 Raja Bell (-)*
15 Boris Diaw
39 Shawn Marion 
*40 Steve Nash (+)*
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## bruindre

*4 Raja Bell * (+)
*14 Boris Diaw* (-)
39 Shawn Marion 
40 Steve Nash 
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

*3 Raja Bell (-)*
14 Boris Diaw 
39 Shawn Marion 
41 Steve Nash (+)
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*2 Raja Bell (-)*
14 Boris Diaw
39 Shawn Marion
42 Steve Nash (+)
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

*1 Raja Bell (-)*
14 Boris Diaw
39 Shawn Marion
*43 Steve Nash (+)*
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## crazyfan

4 Raja Bell 
14 Boris Diaw
39 Shawn Marion 
*39 Steve Nash (-) 
39 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*5 Raja Bell * (+)
*13 Boris Diaw * (-)
39 Shawn Marion 
39 Steve Nash 
39 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

*6 Raja Bell (+)*
13 Boris Diaw 
39 Shawn Marion 
39 Steve Nash 
*38 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## cpawfan

6 Raja Bell 
14 Boris Diaw (+)
39 Shawn Marion
38 Steve Nash (-)
38 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

crazyfan said:


> 4 Raja Bell
> 14 Boris Diaw
> 39 Shawn Marion
> *39 Steve Nash (-)
> 39 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


He messed up. He was suppose to start from Raja at one. Resuming the right way.
*0 Raja Bell  (-)*
14 Boris Diaw
39 Shawn Marion
*44 Steve Nash (+)*
38 Amare Stoudemire
Bell gone.


----------



## Free Arsenal

13 Boris Diaw (-)
39 Shawn Marion
45 Steve Nash (+)
38 Amare Stoudemire
Bell gone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*12 Boris Diaw (-)*
39 Shawn Marion
45 Steve Nash 
*39 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*13 Boris Diaw (+)*
39 Shawn Marion
*44 Steve Nash (-)* 
39 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

13 Boris Diaw 
38 Shawn Marion (-) 
44 Steve Nash 
40 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

13 Boris Diaw 
*39 Shawn Marion (+)
43 Steve Nash (-)*
40 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## ¹²³

13 Boris Diaw
*40 Shawn Marion (+)*
43 Steve Nash 
*39 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*12 Boris Diaw* (-)
40 Shawn Marion 
43 Steve Nash 
*40 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*11 Boris Diaw (-)*
40 Shawn Marion 
43 Steve Nash 
*41 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## WildByNature

11 Boris Diaw 
41 Shawn Marion (+)
42 Steve Nash (-)
41 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Shady*

11 Boris Diaw 
*40 Shawn Marion (-)
43 Steve Nash (+)*
41 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## crazyfan

*12 Boris Diaw (+)* 
40 Shawn Marion 
*42 Steve Nash (-)* 
41 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## bruindre

*11 Boris Diaw* (-)
40 Shawn Marion 
42 Steve Nash 
*42 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

*10 Boris Diaw (-)*
40 Shawn Marion 
*43 Steve Nash (+)*
42 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

10 Boris Diaw 
40 Shawn Marion (+)
42 Steve Nash (-)
42 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## bruindre

*9 Boris Diaw* (-)
40 Shawn Marion 
42 Steve Nash 
*43 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

8 Boris Diaw (-)
40 Shawn Marion 
42 Steve Nash 
44 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## WildByNature

8 Boris Diaw 
41 Shawn Marion (+)
42 Steve Nash 
43 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

*7 Boris Diaw (-) * 
41 Shawn Marion 
*43 Steve Nash (+)*
43 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

6 Boris Diaw (-) 
42 Shawn Marion (+)
43 Steve Nash 
43 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## crazyfan

*7 Boris Diaw (+)* 
42 Shawn Marion 
*42 Steve Nash (-)* 
43 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## ¹²³

7 Boris Diaw
*43 Shawn Marion (+)*
42 Steve Nash
*42 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*6 Boris Diaw * (-)
43 Shawn Marion 
42 Steve Nash
*43 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## Tiz

6 Boris Diaw 
*44 Shawn Marion (+)
41 Steve Nash (-)*
43 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## bruindre

*5 Boris Diaw* (-)
44 Shawn Marion 
41 Steve Nash 
*44 Amare Stoudemire* (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

4 Boris Diaw (-)
44 Shawn Marion
41 Steve Nash
45 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

*3 Boris Diaw (-)*
44 Shawn Marion
*42 Steve Nash (+)*
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*2 Boris Diaw (-)*
44 Shawn Marion
*43 Steve Nash (+)*
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Free Arsenal

*1 Boris Diaw (-)*
44 Shawn Marion
*44 Steve Nash (+)*
45 Amare Stoudemire


Someone kill boris already.


----------



## Dynamic™

44 Shawn Marion
45 Steve Nash (+)
45 Amare Stoudemire 
 *Bye Boris.*


----------



## Saint Baller

*43 Shawn Marion (-)
46 Steve Nash (+)*
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Free Arsenal

42 Shawn Marion (-)
47 Steve Nash (+)
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*41 Shawn Marion (-)
48 Steve Nash (+)*
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

42 Shawn Marion (+)
48 Steve Nash 
44 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*43 Shawn Marion (+) 
47 Steve Nash (-)*
44 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

43 Shawn Marion 
*46 Steve Nash (-)
45 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## Tiz

*44 Shawn Marion (+)
45 Steve Nash (-)*
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

43 Shawn Marion (-)
45 Steve Nash 
46 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Saint Baller

*42 Shawn Marion (-)
46 Steve Nash (+)*
46 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

42 Shawn Marion 
*47 Steve Nash (+)*
*45 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Free Arsenal

41 Shawn Marion (-)
48 Steve Nash (+)
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## mini_iverson213

40 Shawn Marion (-)
48 Steve Nash 
46 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

40 Shawn Marion 
47 Steve Nash (-)
47 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Banjoriddim

mini_iverson213 said:


> 40 Shawn Marion
> 48 Steve Nash (+)
> 46 Amare Stoudemire (-)


Good time to make poll or well posts padding is fun too

OT Dynamic how did you discovered HIM I thought they aren't too popular in US.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

40 Shawn Marion 
*49 Steve Nash (+)
45 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

*41 Shawn Marion (+) 
48 Steve Nash (-)*
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*42 Shawn Marion (+) 
47 Steve Nash (-)*
45 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

42 Shawn Marion 
45 Steve Nash (-)
46 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

*43 Shawn Marion (+)
44 Steve Nash (-)*
46 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## mini_iverson213

43 Shawn Marion 
43 Steve Nash (-)
47 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Free Arsenal

43 Shawn Marion
44 Steve Nash (+)
46 Amare Stoudemire (-)

You know that without Nash, Phoenix is lottery bound no matter what right?


----------



## Dynamic™

43 Shawn Marion
*45 Steve Nash (+)
45 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## WildByNature

43 Shawn Marion
44 Steve Nash (-)
46 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## nffl

43 Shawn Marion
45 Steve Nash (+)
45 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

43 Shawn Marion
44 Steve Nash (-)
46 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

43 Shawn Marion
43 Steve Nash (-)
47 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## WildByNature

42 Shawn Marion (-)
43 Steve Nash 
48 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*43 Shawn Marion (+)*
43 Steve Nash 
*47 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Tiz

*44 Shawn Marion (+)*
43 Steve Nash 
*46 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*45 Shawn Marion (+)*
43 Steve Nash 
*45 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Tiz

46 Shawn Marion (+)
43 Steve Nash 
44 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

46 Shawn Marion 
42 Steve Nash (-)
45 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## WildByNature

45 Shawn Marion (-)
42 Steve Nash 
46 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

45 Shawn Marion 
*43 Steve Nash (+)
45 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Tiz

46 Shawn Marion (+)
43 Steve Nash 
44 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## crazyfan

46 Shawn Marion 
*42 Steve Nash (-) 
45 Amare Stoudemire (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

45 Shawn Marion (-)
42 Steve Nash 
46 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## WildByNature

45 Shawn Marion 
41 Steve Nash (-)
47 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

*46 Shawn Marion (+)*
41 Steve Nash 
*46 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

45 Shawn Marion (-)
41 Steve Nash
47 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Pain5155

45 Shawn Marion 
42 Steve Nash (+)
46 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## WildByNature

46 Shawn Marion (+)
41 Steve Nash (-)
46 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

47 Shawn Marion (+)
40 Steve Nash (-)
46 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dissonance

Am I the only one who finds these or survivor games pointless? In the end, it always comes down to the stars or the best player on the team


----------



## mini_iverson213

46 Shawn Marion (-)
40 Steve Nash 
47 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

45 Shawn Marion (-)
40 Steve Nash
48 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## qross1fan

45 Shawn Marion 
41 Steve Nash (+)
47 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Pnack

45 Shawn Marion 
40 Steve Nash (-)
48 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

44 Shawn Marion (-)
40 Steve Nash 
49 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## crazyfan

44 Shawn Marion 
*41 Steve Nash (+)
48 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think that if steve nash doesn't win, then well... he might be hexed for the season.


----------



## WildByNature

43 Shawn Marion (-)
42 Steve Nash (+)
48 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## mini_iverson213

42 Shawn Marion (-)
42 Steve Nash 
49 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Saint Baller

42 Shawn Marion
*43 Steve Nash (+)
48 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## WildByNature

41 Shawn Marion (-)
44 Steve Nash (+)
48 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

*42 Shawn Marion (+)*
44 Steve Nash 
*47 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

42 Shawn Marion 
43 Steve Nash (-)
48 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

42 Shawn Marion
42 Steve Nash (-)
49 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## WildByNature

41 Shawn Marion (-)
43 Steve Nash (+)
49 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

42 Shawn Marion (+)
43 Steve Nash 
48 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## WildByNature

41 Shawn Marion (-)
44Steve Nash (+)
48 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*40 Shawn Marion (-)
45 Steve Nash (+)*
48 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

41 Shawn Marion (+)
45 Steve Nash 
47 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*42 Shawn Marion (+)
44 Steve Nash (-)*
47 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## mini_iverson213

42 Shawn Marion 
43 Steve Nash (-)
48 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*43 Shawn Marion (+)*
43 Steve Nash 
*47 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## WildByNature

42 Shawn Marion (-)
44 Steve Nash (+)
47 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

*43 Shawn Marion (+)*
44 Steve Nash 
*46 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Tiz

*44 Shawn Marion (+)*
44 Steve Nash 
*45 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

43 Shawn Marion (-)
44 Steve Nash
46 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## WildByNature

43 Shawn Marion 
43 Steve Nash (-)
47 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

*44 Shawn Marion (+)
42 Steve Nash (-)*
47 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## mini_iverson213

43 Shawn Marion (-)
42 Steve Nash 
48 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*44 Shawn Marion (+)
41 Steve Nash (-)* 
48 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

43 Shawn Marion (-) 
41 Steve Nash 
49 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

*44 Shawn Marion (+)
40 Steve Nash (-)* 
49 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## WildByNature

43 Shawn Marion (-) 
40 Steve Nash 
50 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

44 Shawn Marion (+)
39 Steve Nash (-) 
50 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## mini_iverson213

43 Shawn Marion (-)
39 Steve Nash 
51 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## ChristopherJ

*42 Shawn Marion (-)*
*34 Steve Nash (+)*
51 Amare Stoudemire 


Why isn't Steve winning? Cmon people...


----------



## Weasel

42 Shawn Marion 
35 Steve Nash (+)
50 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

41 Shawn Marion (-)
35 Steve Nash 
51 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*42 Shawn Marion (+)*
35 Steve Nash 
*50 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## WildByNature

42 Shawn Marion 
34 Steve Nash (-)
51 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

43 Shawn Marion (+)
34 Steve Nash 
50 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Tiz

44 Shawn Marion (+)
34 Steve Nash 
49 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## WildByNature

44 Shawn Marion 
33 Steve Nash (-)
50 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

43 Shawn Marion (-)
33 Steve Nash 
51 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

44 Shawn Marion (+)
33 Steve Nash 
50 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Tiz

45 Shawn Marion (+)
33 Steve Nash 
49 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

44 Shawn Marion (-)
33 Steve Nash
50 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## crazyfan

44 Shawn Marion 
*34 Steve Nash (+)
49 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Dynamic™

44 Shawn Marion 
*35 Steve Nash (+)
48 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## Tiz

45 Shawn Marion (+)
35 Steve Nash 
47 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## nffl

45 Shawn Marion
36 Steve Nash (+)
46 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*46 Shawn Marion (+)
35 Steve Nash (-)*
46 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Dynamic™

*45 Shawn Marion (-)
36 Steve Nash (+)*
46 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

46 Shawn Marion (+)
35 Steve Nash (-)
46 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

*47 Shawn Marion (+)*
35 Steve Nash 
*45 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## nash250

47 Shawn Marion
36 Steve Nash (+)
44 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Tiz

48 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash 
43 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Tiz

49 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash 
42 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

50 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash 
41 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Dissonance

The game that just will not end.


----------



## Tiz

51 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash 
40 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

52 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash 
39 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Tiz

53 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash 
38 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

52 Shawn Marion (-)
36 Steve Nash
39 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*53 Shawn Marion (+)
35 Steve Nash (-)*
39 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## crazyfan

*52 Shawn Marion (-)
36 Steve Nash (+)*
39 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

53 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash 
38 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Tiz

54 Shawn Marion (+)
36 Steve Nash 
37 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

55 Shawn Marion (+)
35 Steve Nash (-)
37 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

56 Shawn Marion (+)
35 Steve Nash 
36 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*55 Shawn Marion (-) 
36 Steve Nash (+)*
36 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Saint Baller

*54 Shawn Marion (-)
37 Steve Nash (+)*
36 Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Tiz

55 Shawn Marion (+)
37 Steve Nash 
35 Amare Stoudemire (-)


----------



## crazyfan

55 Shawn Marion
*38 Steve Nash (+) 
34 Amare Stoudemire (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

54 Shawn Marion (-)
38 Steve Nash 
35 Amare Stoudemire (+)


----------



## Tiz

*55 Shawn Marion (+)
37 Steve Nash (-)*
35 Amare Stoudemire


----------

